# Vitamins



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

As a non-dairy vegetarian, I supplement my diet with lots of vitamins. From time to time, I'veseen postings come and go about various vitamins helping or worsening IBS C or D.What vitamins have made things better or worse?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KATSFORD:for d-types sticking to a basic supplement regimen (driven by a desire to at least get your RDA's, not super-vitamin dosing) the biggest probelm is the additives in the vitmains...colorings emulsifiers etc.It is best to get a brand which is as 100% "pure chemical" as possible. The owrst vitmains are those made from dessicated fruits and vegetables since if you are a d-type who does nOT know which foods you are reactive to you could be taking mega-dose of some food extract which provokes the symptoms







So these really are the (2) key things to consioder. Email Jan the LEAP RD to see which vitamins she is currently recommending for patients with food sensitivity...MNL


----------



## TimG (Jul 30, 2002)

Post Preview Having tried many approaches, I found the advice in Adelle Davis' book "Let's Get Well" to be of tremendous value. I suggest you read the last 2 pages of chapter 2 and the first 2 pages of chapter 14. Taking over 500 mg of Pantothenic Acid (PA) (aka vitamin B5, 500 mg tablets are readily available) per day (along with a good multiple) essentially cured my UC. It was clearly the LARGE QUANTITY of PA that made the difference & Davis' book clearly explains why. A careful reading of her use of her antistress formula suggests 100 mg of PA EIGHT TIMES PER DAY, or 800 mg per day.Having done much research on UC with no successful treatment found until finding Davis' work, I am amazed that this treatment (so effective for me & so obvious from the theory explained in Davis' book) is so overlooked in modern alternative health books, web sites, newsletters, etc. Close This Window Powered by Infopop CorporationUltimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.2.1.1


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I posted some information here http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000384 ...on what applications pantothenic acid supplementation might have, more likely for c-predominant IBS than d-predominant due to its "motor activity enhancing" potential.MNL


----------

